# best between samsung S23A350H or S23B370h LED monitor



## arun garg (Jun 5, 2012)

I want to buy  a led monitor but i m bit confused between S23A350H and S23B370H. Kindly help me choose the best between these two.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 5, 2012)

According to Samsung,

Class B ( For residential Use)
The Class B (LS23B370H) is registered with EMC requirement for home use.
It emits less electromagnetic waves than Class A equipment (S23A350H).

I personally have S22B370H.....a very decent TN Panel.
But am selling it now for a Dell IPS panel. 

My colleague has S23A350H....he says it's awesome !!

So i suggest you to go for the cheapest one available. (here it's S23B370H).


----------

